# Company Names



## memetic (Jun 11, 2008)

What are some cool company names (or that stick in people's minds) that anyone has thought of and wished they used? I'm having a mental block and can't think of anything except "Busy Beavers". I don't know if that name is lame enough to be cool.


----------



## TreeBot (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL I saw on ebay today there is equipment for sale from "Monkey King Tree Service" and his chipper is the "coconut grinder". ROFL :monkey:


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 11, 2008)

My old business partner of many years back once wanted to name our company, 'Renegade Tree Service' referring, of course, to our youth and ambition, rather than a 'rejection of lawfulness or conventional behavior' as Webster's defines it. It's not exactly the name a customer would look for when searching the phone book for someone who's professional and follows a certain code of ethics in how he goes about his work...

In my area, name isn't as important as name recognition which you can only get from being around awhile and doing good work (i.e. your customers talk about you to their friends in a positive way). Most of the bigger successful companies simply go by their first, last or both first and last name suffixed by 'Tree Service'. Nothing flashy - but customers know who they are dealing with because the owner's name is in the company name.


----------



## moray (Jun 11, 2008)

There was a chimney sweep I knew calling himself Cinder Fella. Or maybe that is a really common name and I am too ignorant to know better.


----------



## b1rdman (Jun 11, 2008)

Do you want the name to represent what you do or do you want the phone to ring?

Three Sisters Tree Service...
-"no wood too big, no wood too small"

Think about the decision makers in most families...the phone will ring.


----------



## memetic (Jun 11, 2008)

Right now my company name is my name. But, because I do architecture and landscape architecture my name is already well established in those fields. I am running the new tree service under my current business name, but because I took on a partner we want to separate the tree business under another name (I think he wants some recognition, or say in the matter, since he is a partner and all). We want a company name without either of our names. 

How about "Chainsaw Massacre Professional Tree Services"?


----------



## SustainableTree (Jun 11, 2008)

There is a company in the Portland, OR area called Treecology....I think it is really classy and says in a word what we should all stand for. Makes me think at least.................


----------



## treemandan (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone remember DINASAUR TREE out of Chestnut hill? They had the whisper chipper painted like a dinasaur. They were cool.


----------



## JeffL (Jun 11, 2008)

My company is named after my boss, after he bought the company from Frost & Higgins back in the 70's? 80's? Clean and simple, and his whole thought behind it came from his father, and I believe its true. You'll never work harder at something than when your name is on the line.

I work for C.L. Frank & Co.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 11, 2008)

No Cracks intended Just Stumps was 1 from northern IL. good guy .we also had First impression tree and Have saw will travel.


----------



## juststumps (Jun 11, 2008)

memetic said:


> Right now my company name is my name. But, because I do architecture and landscape architecture my name is already well established in those fields. I am running the new tree service under my current business name, but because I took on a partner we want to separate the tree business under another name (I think he wants some recognition, or say in the matter, since he is a partner and all). We want a company name without either of our names.
> 
> How about "Chainsaw Massacre Professional Tree Services"?



get rid of the partner.....sounds like a ego problem.....

if you have " BILL'S SERVICE " . and have a great reputation...and you want to add to your service,, go with " BILL'S TREE SERVICE " a division of "BILL'S SERVICE" ...

if you go with " jack + joe tree service ".... people might not connect the two... 

your working on your rep.,, not his....... JMHO


----------



## juststumps (Jun 11, 2008)

Job Corps Tree said:


> No Cracks intended Just Stumps was 1 from northern IL. good guy .we also had First impression tree and Have saw will travel.



WOW,,, there is more than one "JUST STUMPS" ???? 

go figure.... LOL


----------



## memetic (Jun 12, 2008)

"get rid of the partner.....sounds like a ego problem....."

He's actually a really good guy. It's mostly my idea and my empathy for him I guess. He seems to be happy about it anyway. It's not a big deal for me. I kinda want to separate the two things a bit. My clients know about me and what I do so I get the referrals regardless of name. 

I like the "Monkey King" name. How about "Monkeys w/ Machines"? 

The reason I thought of "Busy Beavers" is I used to work for a tile distributor/tile sales company called "Beaver Distributors". Their name (and thus company) was famous, a lot due to all the tile contractors and their plethora of jokes. And beavers definitely tie in with trees. I guess my idea for a name isn't quite as funny or alluding. 

I guess if I think about families and who's calling, like suggested, I think it will probably be the man of the house, so probably need to appeal to them?


----------



## SustainableTree (Jun 12, 2008)

Just my .02............there are two companies within 50 miles of me that have names similar to "Busy Beavers" one is just that and the other is "Eager Beaver Tree Service". Don't obviously know about your area. May not be unique.........unique is what people will remember.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jun 12, 2008)

Just use the area you are from.....Boston Tree Preservation, Boston Tree Svc., Boston tree care specialists'........


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 12, 2008)

I did not name it this but did think of doing so; "No drugs tree service"


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 12, 2008)

wow you mean theres a tree service out there with no druggies on the crew???

could i come work for you lol


----------



## treemandan (Jun 12, 2008)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Just use the area you are from.....Boston Tree Preservation, Boston Tree Svc., Boston tree care specialists'........



For you it would be BOSTON PUTZES.
I can say that cause I am a million miles away... but NO, You are right.
A name that includes the area you work in it has a certain solid serene roll to it and is much bettter than JOE'S TREE WORK, which just sounds bad. I don't want to say why.
The first statement was entirely made to rile you up to scold me but I think I really like your idea. I was lucky to get the name I wanted and the whole concept behind the name is working... slowly. As long as I live there will only be one now as the name is copyright I guess.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I did not name it this but did think of doing so; "No drugs tree service"



You would have liked the two wackjobs that just installed my kids playset. I go with Meth. They said they are coming back to finish in the morning and we didn't need to be here. Now that is someting to really laugh at, "sure no problem, come on over!" 
By the way I was going to build my own swingset out of all the pine I had milled but the wife took over( I was procrastinating). she ran to the most expensive place who in turn sent out these two "work releasers" who claimed to be sub-contractors.
With the new storm work I have to do it was a joy to watch someone else work for a change.
I feel am pretty good at judging a man's poison. I was right about the new attendant at daycare. I could tell by her leoperd skin panties and hollow face. She's out, these two swingset guys are so afraid of me by now I don't think I will have a problem. They were sitting on the lot when we pulled in from a " long day" and didn't move out my way fast enough. I thought I chased them off at first.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jun 12, 2008)

I like the name " DOWN & OUT TREE SERVICE "


----------



## booboo (Jun 12, 2008)

JeffL said:


> My company is named after my boss, after he bought the company from Frost & Higgins back in the 70's? 80's? Clean and simple, and his whole thought behind it came from his father, and I believe its true. You'll never work harder at something than when your name is on the line.
> 
> I work for C.L. Frank & Co.



Hey Jeff,

Tell Chris that Ben B. from NY says hello. I worked there for a couple of years back in the early '90s. Chris was always a class act, still have a deep respect for him.

PM me too, I'm curious who else I might know is still there.


----------



## mudguts (Jun 12, 2008)

How about "Tree Feller" or "Bush Doctor" ?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jun 12, 2008)

Check a Day Tree Service


----------



## omegajim (Jun 12, 2008)

how about "slice & drop service"

with the subtitle "trees only, please"


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jun 13, 2008)

Tall Tales and Big Trees Service


----------



## SustainableTree (Jun 13, 2008)

*Variation of above....*

Split Tales and Tall Trees
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## memetic (Jun 13, 2008)

How about "Wackin' Your Log Tree Service".

edit: "Wackin Logs Tree Service".


----------



## dafunk (Jun 14, 2008)

a deck and fence company i tried to get going was called "no escape" fences.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 14, 2008)

Dueling chainsaws twee service making your twees squeal 
Address rt 2 squeal holler rd


----------



## Pete M (Jun 14, 2008)

"Trees R Us" - really cool, like "Toys R Us".....NOT


----------



## memetic (Jun 14, 2008)

"Monkey Business".


----------



## l2edneck (Jun 14, 2008)

Imagine women in T-backs......

Happily named "Bottoms Up Tree Service"

Just think of the call backs you would get.....


----------



## highasatree (Jun 15, 2008)

How about "Raiders of the Dead Bark Tree Service"...

But seriously, when I started my business back in 1990, it was all about being proffesional, knowledgeable, & reliable, so I went with "Total Tree Care", instead of service. I think that really helped out with the image factor..


----------



## ezyelper (Jun 23, 2008)

These are some great ideas for tree service names.My firewood business needs a good name, what about some ideas?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 23, 2008)

JeffL said:


> My company is named after my boss, after he bought the company from Frost & Higgins back in the 70's? 80's? Clean and simple, and his whole thought behind it came from his father, and I believe its true. You'll never work harder at something than when your name is on the line.
> 
> I work for C.L. Frank & Co.



So are you saying you are slacking? You know, cause it ain't your name?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 23, 2008)

ezyelper said:


> These are some great ideas for tree service names.My firewood business needs a good name, what about some ideas?



ABLE WOOD?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 23, 2008)

ezyelper said:


> These are some great ideas for tree service names.My firewood business needs a good name, what about some ideas?



Fire woodie fer sale


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jun 23, 2008)

How bout...

Hackmasters Anonymous Tree Co.

_We lop em, top em, and drop em!_​
:spam:


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 23, 2008)

2 dopes and a rope........


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 23, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> 2 dopes and a rope........



2 ropes and some dope


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 23, 2008)

two dopes two ropes no hopes


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 23, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> 2 ropes and some dope



Now that's funny. I know some local guys I am going to make fun of with that tomorrow. They are working across the street from us. Big time pot heads.


----------



## PStuffel (Jun 26, 2008)

There is a "They Might Be Monkeys" here in Austin. I think the name alone gets them allot of biz. Could also be that they have a good rep.


----------



## omegajim (Jun 26, 2008)

"two guys and a broken saw tree service"


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2008)

Whooops tree service!


----------



## serial killer (Jun 27, 2008)

I have always liked "A Bunch of Dirty Hippies with Chainsaws."

"Who cut your trees?"

"A Bunch of Dirty Hippies with Chainsaws."

"No, really. It looks like they did a good job; who was it?"

"I told you, A Bunch of Dirty Hippies with Chainsaws."

ad infinitum


----------



## Pete M (Jun 27, 2008)

O'Bollocks Tree Service


----------



## memetic (Jun 27, 2008)

These are gettin' good!


----------



## omegajim (Jun 27, 2008)

or "slice and dice tree service."


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 28, 2008)

grand dragon tree service.

sending uppity folks up a tree with a short rope since 1864

Edit: sorry Lord, i owe ya one for that lol


----------



## Husky137 (Jun 28, 2008)

All of the local guys I know with "catchy" business names are hacks and fools. George of the Jungle is the best example of how not to run your business. A business should run on reputation and skill, not flash and clever names.


----------



## Husky137 (Jun 28, 2008)

Memetic, try "Two Peckers with no Wood". It would fit in well with the chainsaws in your sports car motif.


----------



## omegajim (Jun 28, 2008)

heck, I know a contractor who does so much under the table (and off the books) he doesn't even have a sign on the side of his truck.

only contractor I ever saw like that.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 28, 2008)

Whack&Stack Hacks we whackem you stackem!


----------



## memetic (Jun 28, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> Memetic, try "Two Peckers with no Wood". It would fit in well with the chainsaws in your sports car motif.



That's funny. You know I was exaggerating about the sports cars for effect. I actually drive a tj. It does have two doors, but it also has a trailer hitch. My partner drives a real truck.


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 1, 2008)

How about:

Two guys messin up your trees.

Knew two guys that did contracting, called themselves two guys remodeling. Everybody else called them "Two guys ####ing up your stuff"


----------



## dontbasap (Jul 1, 2008)

*got it*

N.e. Branch Management


----------



## MARCELL8733 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Names*

You Can Use Treemasters Tree Doctors Trees Or Us Tree King ,i Started Using A-1 Tree Service In 1976 But Now I Go By My Name Marcell's Tree Service Since I Been Around For 32 Years


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 5, 2008)

MARCELL8733 said:


> You Can Use Treemasters Tree Doctors Trees Or Us Tree King ,i Started Using A-1 Tree Service In 1976 But Now I Go By My Name Marcell's Tree Service Since I Been Around For 32 Years



Someone shoot up here amongst us one of us needs some relief :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mudguts (Jul 7, 2008)

ezyelper said:


> These are some great ideas for tree service names.My firewood business needs a good name, what about some ideas?


Got Wood?


----------



## MuniciPAL (Aug 28, 2008)

Treehuggers Tree Care


----------



## deevo (Aug 28, 2008)

juststumps said:


> WOW,,, there is more than one "JUST STUMPS" ????
> 
> go figure.... LOL



Hey, we have a guy in our neck of the woods with a name like yours too! He put up a couple of signs in my neighbourhood, might sub him for some jobs coming up!
My companys name is Sugarbush Tree Service, named it after the subdivision I live in. You guessed it, lots of Sugar Maples, have quite a few people who make Syrup, one of my customers who I do quite a bit of work for gives me a big bottle of it every year!


----------



## Climbing Fool (Aug 30, 2008)

Good business names are a great way to promote a new business. Use a common hook that is relevant to your likely clients. Define your business first and the name will become much easier. For example, if you plan to secure large contracts with major companies or government bodies then "Balls and All Tree Butchers" is probably a bad choice. On the other hand, if you plan to pursue domestic work and your suburb is full of greenies "Slash and Burn Tree Killers" may not have the desired effect either. 

Common sources for effective business names come from popular culture. Use a line from a popular song or movie that your target market will relate to. We ran a very succesful promotion for weed removal ten years ago under the banner, "Hasta La Vista Bindii". We got some serious green for "terminating" weeds that spring!

A few local names that spring to mind.

"Tree Amigo's"
"Tree Wise Men"
"The Palm Fella"
"Branches Everywhere"

However, if all that is too serious, you could still go with "Have Chainsaw, Will Mangle!"


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 30, 2008)

We got a guy that has a banner on his apartment building that lists his last name, then the TREE SERVICE and below "The Tree Assasin", lol. Hey if you aint got a licence to prune then why not go the other way.


----------



## drm153 (Sep 2, 2008)

New to the tree forum. Didn't see this name scanning through. Out on a limb.


----------



## memetic (Sep 2, 2008)

drm153 said:


> New to the tree forum. Didn't see this name scanning through. Out on a limb.



Nice second post.


----------



## plowboy (Sep 26, 2008)

ezyelper said:


> These are some great ideas for tree service names.My firewood business needs a good name, what about some ideas?


how about (i whack am you stack am)


----------



## 460magnumMOD (Sep 26, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> grand dragon tree service.
> 
> sending uppity folks up a tree with a short rope since 1864
> 
> Edit: sorry Lord, i owe ya one for that lol



Oh boy... Hell's got the fires burnin' for you. :jawdrop:


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 26, 2008)

Hurricane Tree Service  " Start out class 5 end with a slight breeze, Leaving a mess of your trees" Rhyming is so cool...


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 26, 2008)

Beavis& Butthead tree service yeah yeah cool huh huh huh yeah yeah
Shut up beavis


----------



## NC Firewood (Sep 26, 2008)

a chimney sweep around here is, your ash is mine...pretty catchy


----------



## maloufstree (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry I know it's off subject but there is a local locker plant who's slogan is "You Can't Beat Our Meat"......


----------



## Moestavrn (Sep 27, 2008)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Just use the area you are from.....Boston Tree Preservation, Boston Tree Svc., Boston tree care specialists'........



We are your rivals at Boston Tree Preservation....Arborcare


----------



## Moestavrn (Sep 27, 2008)

My cousin started his own tree buisness in the Boston area, called it Twisted Oaks


----------



## drm153 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's not a tree care name but saw a mobile dog groomer today. His name wasn't catchy. Should have named it Dog gone clean.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 28, 2008)

Treemendous/treemenders or the special branch.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 29, 2008)

If it's listed in the yellow pages under tree service, people will find it. If it's on your equipment and they see it while you're working on a job, it's obvious what you do. 

Sometimes it's good to have a name that isn't so descriptive. When people ask about your company, you have an open door to do a vocal sales job which can be far more impressive and memorable than any clever name that basically says you cut down trees and haul them away. Be sure to stress your safety record and quality of equipment as well as experience and qualifications.


----------



## masterarbor (Sep 29, 2008)

memetic said:


> What are some cool company names (or that stick in people's minds) that anyone has thought of and wished they used? I'm having a mental block and can't think of anything except "Busy Beavers". I don't know if that name is lame enough to be cool.




Stay away from funny names and __________'s tree service.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 29, 2008)

memetic said:


> Nice second post.



there's one of those here


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Oct 6, 2008)

b1rdman said:


> Do you want the name to represent what you do or do you want the phone to ring?
> 
> Three Sisters Tree Service...
> -"no wood too big, no wood too small"
> ...




+1
That is F-ing amazing!!!! hahahahah!


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Oct 6, 2008)

hmmm....just thought of one.....


How about The Starving Japanese beetle "we'll start at the extremities"


or realistically.....
"which part of the tree do you want obliterated?" 


Ba$tard bugs....lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 6, 2008)

Their is one in our town called "I will beat any price for tree work"
he gets most calls.


----------



## Kingsley (Oct 7, 2008)

I like "Tree Barber"


----------



## Greenbay (Oct 8, 2008)

If you hire the right kind of workers you could call it "Angry Beavers Tree Service"


----------



## oldscout (Oct 13, 2008)

*cool names?*

i new a guy some 25 years ago who observed something so simple, but made out very well with it. 
He was in the sign industry - a million clever names and people....! His idea/observation was that when the boss wanted a sign he told his gal to call the sign man. 
Signman studio was born - did very well with it in the yellowpages - after all he was the sign man- so you better call him.
simple but true. 
The tree guy - don't laugh - listen to what people call a tree guy. arborist? not often.
also pick a nitch - problem jobs - small jobs-emergency service- anthing the big competiton doesn't want= easy money& pricing is easy=big. who else is going to do it?
I did well with a line - we never close- got all the rush work, weekend & hoilday + over flow the regulars couldn't handle. Got my foot in the door and then I kept it there - 

you can also search on line in different sate ypages for ideas.
best of luck + happy trails


----------



## SLlandscape (Oct 13, 2008)

"May not be unique.........unique is what people will remember." 

Quote form, SustainableTree

I thought about my company name for at least 2 months before I decided on "The Serpent's Lair Lawn & Landscape". Can't get much more unique than that. Infact, a guy called 9 months ago asking about a price quote for a sod job. I gave him the quote and he decided to hold off until he could save up enough money. I didn't hear from him again until 2 weeks ago. He called me and remembered my name, my company name, my cell number, and my office number. I have not had an ad in the paper since the first time we spoke to each other, nor did he have a business card. The main reason why chose that name is because I have various reptiles of my own, so it seemed appropriate.


----------

